# Trailer Reviews and General Questions



## equistar (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey there,
So I have a few questions about trailers. Here's a quick background:

I will be making a long journey (1000+ miles) across the country soon and I am in need of a lighter trailer. I have an older 2 horse BP that weighs 3650- empty.

I am looking to buy a new/used trailer, preferably a 2 horse straight-load with a tack room and walk-through. It needs to be light enough to haul frequently, and it needs to be somewhat airy for my horse. The price cap is about $4,500 or so.
What trailers would you/would you not recommend, and why/why not?

Thanks!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Some questions off the top of my head:

Can you tell us where the trailer will be based when not being hauled... If you were in Florida, the more open/airy the better would be important.
What type of weather might you experience during your travels... So, if somebody recommends a stock-type unit would that be an issue?
Do you need TB or Draft height?
What's the max weight your rig can haul when loaded?


----------



## equistar (Sep 28, 2013)

wdblevin said:


> Some questions off the top of my head:
> 
> Can you tell us where the trailer will be based when not being hauled... If you were in Florida, the more open/airy the better would be important.
> What type of weather might you experience during your travels... So, if somebody recommends a stock-type unit would that be an issue?
> ...


1.) The trailer would be in a temperate climate when not used (snow, rain, hot days, etc.)
2.) A stock-type trailer would be ok, as long as it can be converted to a horse trailer when needed.
3.) TB height would be best-enough room for the horses to be comfy.
4.) Our truck can haul up to 9,000 pounds, but we'd like to keep the empty weight under 3,000.


----------

